# Luffy vs. Sanji



## Coruscation (Apr 11, 2015)

1. G4 Luffy vs. Sanji -- can Sanji push him to high diff?
2. Luffy vs. Sanji, G4 restricted. Who wins?

This should be more interesting than the Zoro one.

Can we still believe Sanji gives Luffy a high difficulty fight even as Luffy is about to pull out a move that will apparently let him 1v1 the mighty Doflamingo?

Does Sanji's speculative hidden reserves have what it takes to defeat Luffy's Gear 2nd and Hardening combos and wicked endurance?

I'm guessing no for the latter; Luffy would still win. Luffy's only problem with Doflamingo is his crazy toughness, his COA. He's fast enough to land hits and even briefly blitz him. Unlike Zoro, Sanji doesn't have the perk of looking consistently better than Gears & Haki Luffy all across the timeskip. Nor can we quantitatively justify how he's superior to him. One of the first things Sanji said about Luffy after the timeskip is "he must be outrageously strong". I do not believe Luffy's development of G4 is simply what puts him above Sanji. There is, in my opinion, no justification for that.

But I do believe Sanji has what it takes to give Luffy high diff. I do not believe G4 is going to be a speed boost. More likely it's a power boost. Sanji should be well equipped to handle Luffy's speed relatively well and dodge a fair number of attacks with his COO expertise, speed and mobility. And his HM attack power is nothing short of extremely impressive. He only needs to land a few hits for this to be considered high diff with that kind of power and he won't be an easy opponent to put down even with G4's power.

Your opinion; give it.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 11, 2015)

It depends if Luffy is IC or bloodlusted.

In the G4 allowed scenario I don't see Luffy pulling out until High diff against Sanji as that would be the natural progression of magnitude, similarly I don't see Sanji pulling out Hells Memories off the bat in IC (although I see him pulling out his trump earlier as he know's Luffy is stronger and has intimate knowledge barring G4). If I'm to assume Luffy is going to fight in G4 then Sanji does Mid Diff at best.

But concerning the Doflamingo comparison, Sanji fought a much healthier and apparently much more no nonsense Doflamingo (seeing as he pulled out Full body string bind), and his kick actually did gain praise from Doflamingo for it's strength. I think he would be able to get Mid Diff out of Current doflamingo, maybe even High Diff (assuming he has his own 3, 000 worlds, G4 Equivalent unknown trump.).

Ic restricted Luffy vs Sanji goes to High diff and Luffy eventually wins out with his G2 and G3/ superior COA. Bloodlusted restricted Luffy vs Bloodlusted Sanji goes Mid to High Diff once again pending Sanji's unknown potential.


----------



## mastergimmy (Apr 11, 2015)

To me, I really feel like Sanji is unimpressive. DD praised his kicks but honestly he wasnt even blocking with armament hardening. On the other hand DD initated armament hardening against a jet gatling by Luffy. The fact that Sanji lost in 3 pages while Luffy is still maintaning his foot does show the captain is solidly stronger than Sanji.

Luffy honestly wins both scenarios, mid diff.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 11, 2015)

Sanji would give imo high(low) diff to an G4-less Luffy.Luffy was tagging and landing hits on DD who is much stronger than Sanji while also enduring hits from DD quie well seeing as how he still stands his ground.

With G4 i believe that he will push Luffy to mid(high) diff depending on how it works.I don't like to speculate much on completely unknown moves but since it seems to be a move that will take down DD i can't say that Sanji can push him any further.DD as i said before is much stronger than Sanji to the point he low-diffed him.(though Sanji got caught by Parasite)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 11, 2015)

Seeing as how G2\G3 luffy can beat Zoro with High diff.

Then G4 Luffy should Mid Diff. God forbid Luffy beats Doflamingo without Gear stacking. Then with Gear stacking Sanji gets low diff.

Me trolling aside I always felt even before the time skip that Luffy was a shit ton stronger then sanji. G4 Luffy fighting seriously from the start would Mid diff Sanji IMO. Sanji not beating G2\G3 luffy.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Apr 11, 2015)

Seeing as people like to keep the dynamic of Luffy>=Zoro(Which I don't believe in) its only fair that we keep the dynamic that Sanji is a very-high diff+ fight for Zoro. With that being said I have said that I do not believe that any M3 member can beat the other being restricted, however I do believe that Luffy vs Sanji without G4 could go either way though favoring Sanji. I also feel that Sanji can push Luffy unrestricted to a Solid high diff fight.

I can't justify this with what has been shown so far but I feel this is a fair assessment of Sanji's capabilities.


----------



## Kaiser (Apr 11, 2015)

I always felt even before the timeskip that Luffy could mid-high diff Sanji at worse(if serious) and i believe it would come down to a solid mid diff now depending on how Gear4 works. The fact Sanji doesn't have solid feat until yet in most key points including haki feats doesn't help either but i believe this matter would quickly be resolved when he'd get his time to shine


----------



## Goomoonryong (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't see Sanji pushing regular G2/G3 Luffy past high diff, he just doesn't have the kind of portrayal/feats necessary to suggest otherwise IMO. G4 is just one big mystery right now, but if it does end up being a big overall power boost for Luffy then he obviously beats Sanji with less diff than his restricted self would need.


----------



## Amol (Apr 11, 2015)

It doesn't seem right to speculate when we haven't seen Sanji's true strength.
I mean it clearly seems that every member of M3 has some trump card.
We were just got told about G4.
Who knows what Sanji have?


----------



## Ghost (Apr 11, 2015)

Tbh Luffy using gear 4 right from the start and going all out would probably stomp Sanji just like Mingo did. We'll see.

Gear 4 restricted Luffy wins low end high diff.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 11, 2015)

Before this arc, both Sanji and Luffy looked unimpressive. Luffy got an upswing with the latest chapter because of G4 while Sanji hasn't gotten his yet. I think Sanji could give him lower end of high diff.


----------



## King plasma (Apr 11, 2015)

*1. G4 Luffy vs. Sanji -- can Sanji push him to high diff?*

Lower end of high difficulty for Luffy. Sanji should also have a trump card or two up his sleeve. 

*2. Luffy vs. Sanji, G4 restricted. Who wins?*

Upper end of high difficulty for Luffy. Luffy lacks the kind of attack power that DJ has with G2, and G3 would be too slow to land on Sanji. Regardless Luffy still holds a number of advantages over Sanji.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 11, 2015)

Gear 2 and 3 Luffy beats Sanji with lower of high difficulty. 

Gear 4, idk but probably mid difficulty. Lower of mid maybe. It's gear 4 first reveal, it should be something amazing.


----------



## Magician (Apr 11, 2015)

Sanji > Bellamy > Luffy


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 11, 2015)

Luffy without G4 high ( mid ) diffs 

Luffy with G4 high ( low ) diffs


----------



## Yuki (Apr 11, 2015)

If Gear 4 does put Luffy over DD, it pretty much means G4 Luffy > DD.

DD Literally low low diffed Sanji. Sooo yea. 

This is post skip, time to get over the whole pre skip M3 thing.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 11, 2015)

If g4 is enough to extreme-diff Doflamingo, he can mid-diff Sanji with g4. 

Without g4, it'll take Luffy high-diff to defeat Sanji who did some remarkable things against Doflamingo compared to Luffy's interaction.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 11, 2015)

Wave said:


> If g4 is enough to extreme-diff Doflamingo, he can mid-diff Sanji with g4.
> 
> Without g4, it'll take Luffy high-diff to defeat Sanji who did some remarkable things against Doflamingo compared to Luffy's interaction.



But DD low diffed Sanji. -_- Canon.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 11, 2015)

And Caesar Clown beat Luffy. _Canon_.

DD used Parasite to fuck up Sanji's day. A technique that not even us readers yet know how to counter and was able to freeze Jozu in an instant. Yeah sure, Sanji looks so crappy for falling to that -_-

He hasn't used it against Luffy yet and we haven't even seen how Luffy will deal with it. For all we know it will become obvious the instant Luffy deals with it that Sanji could have dealt with it as well if he had more knowledge about Doffy's ability. So stop taking an incomplete picture as proof.


----------



## Luke (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm just gonna come right out and say there is no way in hell I see Sanji pushing G4 Luffy to high difficulty.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Apr 11, 2015)

_2. Luffy vs. Sanji, G4 restricted. Who wins?

A mobile Sanji should have no problem avoiding Luffy's G3 attack, so in my opinion this scenario is almost the equivalent of a G2 Luffy vs Sanji, with the added bonus of having the option to finish Sanji off with a G3 attack if Sanji get's critically injured to the point where he's unable to dance around it. With that in mind i see Luffy taking this with anywhere between high end of high difficulty and low end of very high difficulty.

1. G4 Luffy vs. Sanji -- can Sanji push him to high diff?

Depends on what G4 actually is. If it allows Luffy to pack more of a punch while keeping most of his speed he'd have an easier time landing powerful attacks so he'd probably take it at the lowest reasonable difficulty against an M3 level opponent, low end of high difficulty._


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 11, 2015)

I really think it's useless to debate extensively the difference between G4 Luffy and Sanji because we don't know specifics.

All that I know is:

1) Now that Luffy has revealed that he's got a new power-up (presumably one that will make him defeat Doflamingo), Luffy's underwhelming showings (in comparison with Zoro's and Law's, for instance) make much more sense.

2) It feels really, REALLY wrong to have Luffy at full power beat Sanji with anything less than high difficulty — since the monster trio wouldn't mean much if they aren't all really monsters of comparable caliber, but maybe that's just me.

3) As far as feats are concerned, current Luffy (without G4) should defeat Sanji with solid high difficulty. He's at least marginally superior to Sanji in most fields except cunning and observation (haki).


----------



## Imagine_Breaker (Apr 12, 2015)

Luffy without G4 high ( low ) diffs 

Luffy with G4 mid ( mid ) diffs

Based on what I've seen from Sanji thus far. Unless he pulls out a new move against the Big Mom pirates, I can't see Sanji pushing G4 Luffy to high.


----------



## tanman (Apr 12, 2015)

We haven't even seen the move.
With that said, I would be shocked if it allowed Luffy to mid diff Sanji.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 12, 2015)

Luke said:


> I'm just gonna come right out and say there is no way in hell I see Sanji pushing G4 Luffy to high difficulty.



People don't seem to understand how power ups work.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 13, 2015)

With Gear 4
Luffy low to mid dif with Gear 4

Without Gear 4
Luffy with mid to high

PS
Not joking this time


----------



## Nekochako (Apr 13, 2015)

Without Gear 4 Sanji should be able to atleast push Luffy to high-diff. I think G4 is going to be quite a big powerboost so Luffy beats Sanji mid-diff in scenario 1 i guess.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 13, 2015)

If G4 is as much of a boost as g2 was to luffy, then Sanji gets mid

Without that, I'd say high-ish diff win for luffy.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 13, 2015)

Without HM, Luffy high diffs Sanji.

Assuming Sanji has more to show with Hell's Memories he can beat Luffy very high-extreme diff.


----------

